# Darker pregnancy test line, spotting, low temps = miscarriage still?



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm so confused now. This was only my 2nd PPAF. My temps were really high after ovulation for a few days but now are falling (3 days in a row including today). I decided to test yesterday and right away got a faint but distinct positive. I didn't think it would be positive because of the 2 day temp drop. Last night I had bad cramps and had bright red blood for about an hour.

I decided to test today because I was sure I miscarried and I wanted to see if the line would be lighter or be totally negative. Well right away it was even darker than yesterday. My temp is lower than yesterday too. No bleeding so far today and my cervix it closed tight. I'm so confused. I do have a history of low progesterone and very little pregnancy symptoms. I'm going to see about an HCG tomorrow I guess.

Does low progesterone produce low temps? I'm 14 DPO I believe. And what's up with the darker line? Anyone experienced something similar?

Thank you in advance


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It would be helpful if you could post a link to your chart.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Sure. I've charted before for a year with dd but I've never used FF before so here goes:

http://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/1949fb

I don't know if it will be helpful or not though. I don't have any temps other than the last few days because I was out of town and not temping then. I did write some info down though. I believe I ovulated on the 25th (CD11)...give or take a day.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

Sounds to me like you're pregnant and had some implantation bleeding. Sounds just like what happened to me both pregnancies except for the lower temp, which sounds like you are unsure of anyway. Both pregnancies I had a half day of bright red blood about when my period would have been.

Darker line sounds like a very good thing.

Good wishes and let us know.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

Seeing how high your temp was before all the way up to 98.8 makes it look worse than it is on the drop. 98.2-4 is a much more avg. morning temp. After seeing that I am not as concerned as I would be otherwise.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for the replies and well wishes. I had a slight temp increase today so that's good.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

That is a very promising temp increase.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I've almost always had implantation bleeding with my pregnancies. With my current pg, the only pg I BBT'ed, I noticed when I had implantation bleeding, my temps dropped for a couple days, then slowly rose up.

My experience with IB is that it mimiks a real AF. I've had clots, terrible cramps that I took vicadin and naproxen for, bright red, dark red, brown bleeding, heavy and light. Other times I only cramped real bad with some minor spotting. Also, the most I bled for with IB was 5 days. Strange. Your line getting darker is a good indication of it being IB, and it's a true pg. But just to be sure, test 2 or 3 days once you're sure all the spotting/bleeding has stopped, along with paying attention to your BBT.


----------



## Eli's_mommy (Mar 1, 2006)

:


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE*

I had a hcg & progesterone blood test done Wed (17 DPO) and and I just got the results. My hcg was 1423 and progesterone was 2.9. The hcg is considered normal but low but the progesterone is considered that of a luteal phase. Not even high enough to be considered pregnant.

Sigh...I felt today that I don't feel pregnant anymore. I'm having no symptoms anymore of what little I had. Of course an ultrasound would be the next step but I want to wait and see what happens.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My progesterone at 25 dpo was only 8.9 I went on progesterone replacement right away and ds is now 28 months old. I would insist on progesterone pills or suppositories. Since a perfectly healthy baby will m/c with a low progesterone level. Since your hcg is on the low side of normal you could have a viable pg if the progest issues are fixed ASAP.







:


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for the encouragement. I do have a little more hope after I went for acupuncture tonight. I respond very well to acupuncture. My lower back was aching really really bad like AF was going to be coming really soon and hard (maybe a sign of miscarrying soon??) As soon as I got up from the table it was gone...I was amazed!! She is hopeful and I'm also taking herbs to help my body to sustain the pregnancy. Hang in there baby







:

Monday I'm going to request that I take progesterone.


----------



## Jenns_3_babies (May 26, 2006)

I'm checking in on seeing how you're doing.... I don't know anything about the progesterone levels, so I can't help you know, but I remember before I got pg with this one, I was BBT'ing and thought I might have low progesterone and considered using cream.

What kind of herbs are you taking btw?


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenns_3_babies* 
I'm checking in on seeing how you're doing.... I don't know anything about the progesterone levels, so I can't help you know, but I remember before I got pg with this one, I was BBT'ing and thought I might have low progesterone and considered using cream.

What kind of herbs are you taking btw?

I had a dip in temp and started taking oral Prometrium on Sat. I'm going to start taking them vaginally now though...did that last night...I like that much better...taking them orally knocks me out. I did have some CM yesterday...like preggo women are supposed to have







And I don't know if it's a fluke but I had a temp increase today...Whooohooo! I'll have my hcg & progesterone checked in the next couple days. I know the hcg won't be very accurate because I haven't had it checked 2-3 days later.

I've decided to not have an early US...at least not anytime soon. The only medical benefit that I could see would be to rule out an ectopic pregnancy. I'll watch out for symptoms of that but I don't think this is the case. I'm just going to wait until we could hear the heartbeat (which I actually really wanted to hold off on until much later).

The only herb I'm taking is one from my acupunturist: Zishen Yutai pills. Says on the pkg they can be used to "...calm fetus and strengthen body...for threatened abortion". I had been taking vitex but stopped about a week ago.

p.s.- wanted to add that I had been using natural progesterone cream but it wasn't strong enough for me after conception apparently. Worked really well to get my 1st PPAF though


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

*UPDATE*

Well this pregnancy is a no go







My hcg was 1423 17 DPO. I just got the results of my hcg from last week...1137 & 1234. I have stopped the progesterone. My acupuncturist said she can help my body to miscarry on it's own...which is great because I don't want a D&C. Now I just have to wait.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## WaturMama (Oct 6, 2006)

I'm very sorry to hear that sad news. Sending good wishes.


----------



## heatherh (Jun 25, 2005)

I'm so sorry


----------



## crazycandigirl (Mar 13, 2006)

What sad news. I am so sorry.







:


----------



## widdlelou (Feb 28, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry for you loss. I was lurking on this thread hoping for good news. I hope you are able to pass the baby like you want, and can avoid a D&C.


----------



## treehugginhippie (Nov 29, 2004)

Thank you for your kind words mamas.


----------



## mamameeyah (Sep 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry.


----------

